# Audi RS 3 Configurator Added to German Market Audi.de Website



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi RS 3 may have been revealed several weeks ago but the brand's home market consumer website hadn't taken the RS 3 section of its build-your-own configurator live with the reveal. At the time we suspect there were plenty of potential RS 3 buyers and A3 owners from RS 3 challenged markets with OE+ parts upgrades dancing in their heads who wanted to know more details about the car. 

Well wait no more. We've just visited the Audi.de website today and found the RS 3 section of the brand's configurator open for business. As usual the configurator is in German so those who don't speak Deutsche will have to muddle through.

Did we learn anything during our own quick buildout? Interestingly yes. First, the car is only available in four colors - white, grey, black and red. Second, those believed color-matched wheels found in initial shots of the black optics package aren't color-matched at all. If you opt for them they're Audi's 5-spoke rotor wheels with red painted accents no matter the exterior color. It appears from our test mockup provided by the configurator (above) that they're available with both the black and silver optics options. It would also appear that those intake accents shown in all press photos are optional and not simply deleted with black optics as we'd originally believed. Those are some pretty aggressively styled configurations for a factory option and it's interesting to see Audi taking such leaps with color accenting.

We're sure German speakers amongst our readers or severely curious A3 owners will dip more deeply into the options list. If you do, please share any additional findings. A link to the Audi.de configurator is below.

* Audi Configurator at Audi.de *


----------

